# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Ndikimi i muzikes se periudhes osmane ne ate ballkanike.

## DYDRINAS

Ndikimi i muzikes se periudhes osmane ne muziken e popujve te Ballkanit.

----------


## DYDRINAS



----------


## DYDRINAS



----------


## DYDRINAS



----------


## DYDRINAS



----------


## mia@

Shqiperia e Mesme e ka me te theksuar ndikimin nga kultura Turke ,  ne veshje tradicionale, zakone, e sidomos ne muzike.

----------

